# Urgent speaker question



## 240sxHatchback (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi guys...I'm new here. I also posted this question in the 240sx section, but thought maybe this was better. I have an urgent question about speakers for my boyfriend's 1990 240sx Hatchback. I know theyre supposedly 4x6 front and back (although sizes vary at times...do they in this car or they exact?). Here's my issue: 

I have 2 Eclipse 6.5" speakers from another car that I'd like to install in the 240sx. The factory speakers on this car are JUNK and it sounds HORRIBLE! I would like advice on whether or not to install 4 6.5's or just get 4 Eclipse 4x6's. I know the 4x6's dont sound as good, but I also dont want this to turn into a big problem by trying to intall 6.5's and having issues with it (b/c I'm not totally familiar with this car). I fully know HOW to do it, that I would need to build a mount, and I have installed car audio before...but I want to do this for my boyfriend for Christmas (install would be a few days after Christmas) , so I dont want it to be a big deal. I know that he wouldnt get speakers for himself, so I thought I'd do it. I also know that he's not as much of an audiophile as I am, so he wouldnt care whether they were 4x6 or 6.5...but I think I would 

Has anyone had experience installing either 4x6's or 6.5's in this car? 

Did anyone run into issues that I should know about before I begin?

Does anyone have opinions of which ones to install?

Please let me know soon so that I can order more speakers if I need to. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Ok for the front speakers I had installed 5x9's very easily. Take off the active speaker cover on the door panel and just mount the bigger speaker on the door panel itself instead of behind it. As for the back speakers, what I did was removed the 4x9's out of the stock mount and custom mounted 2 6x9's on the panels where the rear passengers would sit (The panels right behind the doors). This way I was able to mount bigger speakers and they were more effective because they were not covered and closer to the passengers. Thats just one idea that I had used. Just a suggestion. If you like that, wonderful, if not, maybe it will help you think of other ideas.


----------



## 240sxHatchback (Dec 17, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Ok for the front speakers I had installed 5x9's very easily. Take off the active speaker cover on the door panel and just mount the bigger speaker on the door panel itself instead of behind it. As for the back speakers, what I did was removed the 4x9's out of the stock mount and custom mounted 2 6x9's on the panels where the rear passengers would sit (The panels right behind the doors). This way I was able to mount bigger speakers and they were more effective because they were not covered and closer to the passengers. Thats just one idea that I had used. Just a suggestion. If you like that, wonderful, if not, maybe it will help you think of other ideas.


Thats one idea.....prob. sounds pretty good. I just dont think I want to expose Eclipse speakers to all the dust and $h*t since they wouldnt have the grill over them. 

What do people do about the active speakers?? And did anyone have any trouble or run into any issues that I should know about before I get in there??


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I never had any problems installing anything when I had my 240. As for the active speaker thing, I just took them out and tossed'em.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Okay here is my "Option #3".

Get some CDT 6.5" components ($149-$199 set depending on model), install them in the front doors via an adapter plate, and ditch the rear fill speakers. Best option you have...hands down...


----------



## 240sxHatchback (Dec 17, 2004)

Alright....so since I'm going to run new speaker wire anyway, I can just take out all the factory crap including this "Active Speaker" mumbo-jumbo circuitry and throw it away...and it wont change anything about the car or sound or anything....? I'm only hesitant b/c I dont know anything about this car, and I havent gotten down in there yet, and want to have it all planned beforehand.

Side question: Does anyone ever reconnect the Active Speaker circuitry when they install aftermarkets?? Or is it trash that should just be discarded?


----------

